# Deadlift Grip Failure



## jackson1 (Jul 1, 2015)

So today I worked my way up to a PR for me of 340.  Well plus the bar that makes 385?  I got 320 for 2 before putting a 10 on each side to try the PR. My grip failed maybe a foot and a half/2 ft off the floor. Is it puss to use straps?  I could have pulled it I know if my hands could've held on. If not straps, sincey hands seem to get pretty sweaty, maybe chalk?  Any other ideas?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 1, 2015)

Get some chalk.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 1, 2015)

I use chalk too, I've used the liquid chalk and it works pretty good also


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 1, 2015)

What's the point of being able to lift the weight if you can't actually lift the weight - no straps - use chalk


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 1, 2015)

If it's the end of your workout it's okay to use straps IMO. But a PR doesn't count with strap at all.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 1, 2015)

Chalk your hands and chalk the bar if necessary. Either it will be night and day for you. 

I've never used straps so I can't tell you how well or bad they work


----------



## Milo (Jul 1, 2015)

Try a hook grip. Doesn't feel too good but you're not going to drop the bar if you do it right. Only time I use straps is for the assistance work at the end because my grip is shot by then.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 1, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Chalk your hands and chalk the bar if necessary. Either it will be night and day for you.
> 
> I've never used straps so I can't tell you how well or bad they work


Cramming chalk into the knurling makes grip more difficult. This is why after every few lifters at a meet the bar is cleaned with a metal brush.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 1, 2015)

Chalk......


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 1, 2015)

I lift weight with my calusis


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 1, 2015)

Chalk and work on your grip with some static holds


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Cramming chalk into the knurling makes grip more difficult. This is why after every few lifters at a meet the bar is cleaned with a metal brush.



Sorry I've never been to a meet or watch them but now I know, thanks POB


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 1, 2015)

I thought so.  Thanks for the feedback guys. I will get some chalk and work on some static holds to improve strength. Thanks again.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 1, 2015)

I like to do some heavy shrugs at the end of my workout. If I end with 325 or whatever I will do 3 sets of 5 and work my way back down to 135.

It definitely burns my grip out but I think it helps


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 1, 2015)

I think if you DON'T use straps at the end, you are cheating yourself.  If your grip is your weakest link, how short are you coming on your training?  It isn't a "grip" exercise.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 1, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I think if you DON'T use straps at the end, you are cheating yourself.  If your grip is your weakest link, how short are you coming on your training?  It isn't a "grip" exercise.



I'm of the same school of thought.

Chalk up, pull your ass off and when your grip fails, strap up and finish your training.
Work grip strength in addition to your regular DL training but don't let your grip limit your training.


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 1, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I think if you DON'T use straps at the end, you are cheating yourself.  If your grip is your weakest link, how short are you coming on your training?  It isn't a "grip" exercise.



See, I had that thought as well.  I'll be honest, there is no competing in my future that I can see at this point.  But I have no desire to sit idly by and watch my numbers stagnate.  I saw a guy yesterday pulling up to his max.  Then did a single.  Then strapped up and did 2 more singles.  Then used straps working back down in weight.  Thoughts on that approach?


----------



## jackson1 (Jul 1, 2015)

I totally am screwing the pooch on the chalk thing.  I will be getting some ASAP.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 1, 2015)

Man just get some straps who cares. Just don't let the straps become a manditory thing. If they can help you hit a or **** it use them. 

George leeman uses straps and ****er can pull ungodly amounts of weight. 900+ lb and he trains with straps... But pulled 900+ raw....


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 2, 2015)

We picked up some chalk at Sports Authority.  Relatively cheap, and readily available.


----------

